# Crankshaft position sensor Install???



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

recently my car took a big crap and stop running, and actually sounded like a cammed V8 for a minute but obviously thats not right, so anyway i got it towed to my shop and they said i need a new first ignition coil, spark plugs, and a crankshaft position sensor, but the shop wants to charge me 650 for the parts and labor, am i getting taken here or is this install more of a pain that it seems?


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

guys i need help please!!


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: Crankshaft position sensor Install??? (TTguy30)*

Diy and spend a little more than $100 http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3864951


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: Crankshaft position sensor Install??? (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_Diy and spend a little more than $100 http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3864951

thats the camshaft sensor, he needs to replace the crankshaft.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: Crankshaft position sensor Install??? (1.8Tabamoura)*

DOH!!


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

*Re: Crankshaft position sensor Install??? (TTguy30)*

The engine speed sensor? I've got a writeup for an AMU engine
http://forums.audiworld.com/tt/msgs/1564604.phtml


----------

